# Phrag besseae 'Carlisle' x self



## richgarrison (Jan 24, 2021)

From Tom Kalina, about 18 mos. In my care... first flowering. Very pleased... thanx Tom!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 24, 2021)

Plans for the pollen?


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2021)

Rich you seem to have besseae growing down pat. Looks wonderful and the color is very saturated.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jan 24, 2021)

Very pretty and well grown - kudos!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 25, 2021)

Wow thanks for the showing this flower. 

Carlisle looks like a good parent. I just recently acquired a division from John of Carlisle too. Exciting to know the great gene potential.


----------



## musa (Jan 25, 2021)

Looks great! I'm surprised they can bloom at that size.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice one, Rich! These are turning out well.


----------



## KateL (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice form and well grown!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2021)

Yay besseae. One of the best. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 25, 2021)

abax said:


> Rich you seem to have besseae growing down pat. Looks wonderful and the color is very saturated.



i think i just lucked out with an excellent seedling, and the right place for it in my greenhouse... i've actually moved a couple more besseae over to keep it company... the funny thing is, if i had any idea this would turn out so well, i probably wouldn't have mortgaged the house to get a flask of that besseae cross Sam was selling a year ago... but at least they are also growing well... 

Tom - thanx for that 6x6 mesh bottom tray... it really liked it..

Thanx all for the comments


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 25, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> i think i just lucked out with an excellent seedling, and the right place for it in my greenhouse... i've actually moved a couple more besseae over to keep it company... the funny thing is, if i had any idea this would turn out so well, i probably wouldn't have mortgaged the house to get a flask of that besseae cross Sam was selling a year ago... but at least they are also growing well...
> 
> Tom - thanx for that 6x6 mesh bottom tray... it really liked it..
> 
> Thanx all for the comments


Which cross are you referring to? Carlisle X Mega? I think that may produce fatter flowers than this.


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2021)

Rich can you elaborate on the "right place" to grow in a greenhouse? I've attempted a couple and they did well during
the winter and wasted away no matter what I did in the summer.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't grow a lot of besseae but, if I had known that Tom bred with the Canadian plant I would have picked a couple up.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Which cross are you referring to? Carlisle X Mega? I think that may produce fatter flowers than this.



Mega x Zephyrus... i have all my tags marked besseae '300' wonder why 300? doh! (the tiny seedling in the pot pictured above is one from that flask)


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 26, 2021)

abax said:


> Rich can you elaborate on the "right place" to grow in a greenhouse? I've attempted a couple and they did well during
> the winter and wasted away no matter what I did in the summer.


Well your question prompts me to want to get true data about the location... i can describe it factually, but can only guess at parts that need detail (like temp across the day).. and btw, i am about an hour west of philadelphia, pa

this plant has been in the west facing glass wall, with a small 6" fan blowing over it from about 5' away...

i have active ventilation that pulls from the south facing wall all summer long. The shelf it sits on is directly in front of the glass, with a masonry wall below it. The greenhouse heat is provided by fin tube running the periphery of the greenhouse, with floor fans blowing away from the west wall and the plants location...

all that is to lead to the conclusion that the plant gets a good amount of light year round, a constant breeze, and temps moderated by the masonry and the external ambient temperature through the single pane glass... i'm going to start monitoring the temps in locations where i've noticed specific plants are happy to see what is actually happening there... that might seem obvious, but to date, i've only been monitoring general greenhouse temps in order to set thermostats correctly...

here are a couple of picture... one taht shows what the living conditions around the besseae look like, and another that shows where i'm (attempting) to grow var dalessandroi in a tray... the dalessandroi has been consistent loosing leaves as they get to the point where i'm very proud... that location does get a little more overhead (overspray) misting than the besseae... but the besseae is definitely getting daily (unintentional) misting from overhead plants.

not sure if that is helpful... because as i said... this isn't science for me, it's definitely more voodoo (think dancing and chicken bones  )


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 26, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> From Tom Kalina, about 18 mos. In my care... first flowering. Very pleased... thanx Tom!
> 
> View attachment 24982
> View attachment 24983


Wowwwwwww that’s really a beaut!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2021)

Rich- do you have a pond outside, or is that flooding?


----------



## abax (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you Rich. Yeah, I'm a voodoo grower as well. My conditions seem at voodoo first glance to be very similar to
your conditions. As my grandmother would say "I'm not holding my mouth right". I might try again if I can find a
good division I can afford. Oh my!


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 27, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Rich- do you have a pond outside, or is that flooding?



it's my driveway


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 27, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Wowwwwwww that’s really a beaut!



thanx! please don;t jinx it ;-)


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 10, 2021)

as this second bud developed i was hoping the first would hold... 2 days in... 

just makes me grin ear to ear... 

thanx again @tomkalina


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice display1


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 30, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> From Tom Kalina, about 18 mos. In my care... first flowering. Very pleased... thanx Tom!
> 
> View attachment 24982
> View attachment 24983


Absolute stunner. Ultimate red besseae.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2022)

Yay besseae!


----------



## richgarrison (Jul 2, 2022)

funny that spike has another flower on it today it is such a good grower.... and almost ready for a half tray upgrade in its tray culture regiment...


----------

